# Grooming before neutering?



## cocopuempemom (May 14, 2017)

Hi! Coco is getting neutered on Friday. Im wondering does it make sense to have him groomed and bathed before hand? His last groom was about a month ago. If so, are there any extra requests I should have for the groomer?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I always groom my own dogs, but I would definitely want to bathe my dog before surgery, you know it's going to be at LEAST a week or 10 days before you can get the incision wet. Not sure what you mean about extra requests.


----------



## cocopuempemom (May 14, 2017)

Sorry I was typing too fast and didn't specify! Would it make sense to ask my groomer to shave around the area that will be operated on or should I leave it up to the vet?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cocopuempemom said:


> Sorry I was typing too fast and didn't specify! Would it make sense to ask my groomer to shave around the area that will be operated on or should I leave it up to the vet?


Leave it to the vet. They'll do it again anyway. A surgical shave is done JUST before surgery to have the hair as short as possible (basically nonexistent) and the groomer won't know exactly where the surgeon wants it anyway.


----------



## myownhavanese (Mar 11, 2017)

I had Opie groomed before his neuter surgery Tuesday, but it had been 8 weeks and he needed it! Now that I know it would've been another 10 days, I'm glad I didn't wait.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

